

Show HN: Surfboard - A flippable way to experience the web in HTML5/CSS3 - aaroneous

I love to use Flipboard on my iPad, but I was bummed that the experience couldn't follow me to the phone or desktop, so I decided to do something about it...<p>I built http://ridesurfboard.com over the winter holiday and just finished it up last night, so I wanted to share it with the HN community first.<p>The app turns any website with an RSS feed into a more human, flippable format. It's all HTML5/CSS3/JS and works best in either desktop Safari or on an iOS device, although you can use Chrome if you enable the experimental GPU Accelerated Compositing flag (a how-to is on the Surfboard blog).<p>Feedback, questions and ideas are all greatly welcomed.
======
aaroneous
Clicky: <http://ridesurfboard.com>

------
nicw
I like it! Tried it on a couple non mainstream sites and it parsed everything
pretty well. I think I would use it more on my phone or iPad than a desktop,
cool that it works on mobile devices.

------
ngandhy
Looks great! Looking forward to trying it out on my iOS device.

